# Webcam - outdated driver



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi

This is not serious, so don't waste time on this question.

I have an Oker webcam (basic external USB type with mic and some LEDS) about 3 years old that worked fine b4 on my xp notebook (not sure if it was SP1 or SP2).

I have another notebook now but the but it wont accept the driver. Current notebook is Dell Inspiron 1000 running on XP SP2.

The problem is the driver; as far as I know it has not been updated as XP / Vista advanced by the chinese (or thai) developer / supplier.

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=249130

http://www.mediafire.com/?6yntj3t2bze

The question is shall I bin it or is there a fix I can do in windows to overcome this drivers problem?


Many thanks


Simon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
If the other notebook had XP on it it should work on this one. SP1-SP2-SP3 should not have any effect as to why the driver does not work.

Does this webcam have a model number?
Are you sure you have the correct driver?

Bill


----------



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello

I have the original driver and just tested it with the cam on my friends comp (XP SP3) and it worked fine.

I unistalled it and tried again, but it doesn't work on my comp

The name / model is = JL2005A camera

Thanks

Simon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This tells me you may have issues with *your* computer.
You have connected this webcam to various (*other*) computers with *no* issue, correct?
Do you have any errors in *your* Device Manager?

What happens when *you *try to install this webcam?
What errors are *you* getting on this computer?


----------



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi

There could well be issues with the comp, but everything works fine except for the webcam. Hard drive fomatted last week and plenty of protection installed.

The software of the mediafire link above downloads an executable file. This is the same as the one on the original disk, behaves the same and same size. I could upload the original if its of any use!

The executable file installs the driver and a folder containing .exe, .ini, .dat, .cat, .drv files etc in program files. When the camera is plug in. It shows as new hardware. It cannot find the driver automatically or on the internet. When the driver installer is directed to the folder in program files it fails to install and does not recognise any driver.

I can buy a new webcam no probs, but just checking i had not overlooked anything obvious or perhaps a quick tweak.

Your questions

Webcam and driver works on my friends comp using xp sp3.

Device manager shows no driver assigned for webcam and modem.

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is your Modem Driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=20&fileid=100014

I have downloaded the file from the DriverGuide/mediafire link you posted to a floppy drive. Both contain a qq2005s inf. file

In your Program file do you see the qq2005s inf. file?
This file is your driver.

Bill


----------



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Bill

The Modem driver is working.

The system or application doesnt recognise any files in the JL2005a folder as a driver.

qq2005s.inf is there and is 10.2Kb in properties

Cheers 

Simon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi


> qq2005s.inf is there and is 10.2Kb in properties


My files show the size of 5.17kb for the qq2005s.inf file:4-dontkno.

With the device connected can you enter the Device Manager>Right click on the webcam error>Properties>Details tab.
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

I want to see if these numbers match up with the info file I have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Bill

I only have file hashes and no ID

MD5 Hash

356FFF213FEE45118D7C729975649D07

SHA1 Hash

2BC0DB502BE315CC0F61737DDB96EE43EA15E760

CRC-32

F9908D09


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

These numbers are giving me no results.

So you do not "see" anything under Device Instance ID?
ex: %USB\VID_0979&PID_0224.DeviceDesc%=VideoCap,USB\VID_0979&PID_0224
%USB\VID_0979&PID_0226.DeviceDesc%=VideoCap,USB\VID_0979&PID_0226


----------



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Bill

I only have these tabs from properties 'general' 'file hashes'

I looked at the ini file previously rather than the inf, that where the confusion arose.

below is the content of the qq2005s.inf file

------------------------

[Version]
LayoutFile=Layout.inf, Layout1.inf, Layout2.inf
signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=Image
ClassGUID={6bdd1fc6-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Provider=%PROV%
CatalogFile = jl2005.cat
DriverVer = 12/31/2003,6.2.0.0

[ControlFlags]
; All PnP devices should be excluded from manual AddDevice Applet list
ExcludeFromSelect=*

[Manufacturer]
%Mfg%=MFG

[DestinationDirs]
VideoCap.Files.Ext = 10,System32\Drivers
VideoCap.Copy = 11
Twain.Copy=10,Twain_32

[MFG]
%USB\VID_0979&PID_0224.DeviceDesc%=VideoCap,USB\VID_0979&PID_0224
%USB\VID_0979&PID_0226.DeviceDesc%=VideoCap,USB\VID_0979&PID_0226

[VideoCap]
Include= ks.inf, kscaptur.inf, ksfilter.inf
Needs= KS.Registration,KSCAPTUR.Registration,MSPCLOCK.Installation
AddReg= VideoCap.AddReg, TCAM.CODEC
CopyFiles=VideoCap.Files.Ext, VideoCap.Copy, Twain.Copy
Updateinis = VideoCap.Updateini

;WIA
SubClass=StillImage
DeviceType=3
DeviceSubType=0x1
Capabilities=0x10
DeviceData=USBDCam.DeviceData

[VideoCap.NT]
Include= ks.inf, kscaptur.inf, ksfilter.inf, dshowext.inf
Needs= KS.Registration,KSCAPTUR.Registration.NT, MSPCLOCK.Installation, DSHOWEXT.Registration
AddReg= VideoCap.AddReg, TCAM.CODEC.NT
CopyFiles=VideoCap.Files.Ext, VideoCap.Copy, Twain.Copy

;WIA
SubClass=StillImage
DeviceType=3
DeviceSubType=0x1
Capabilities=0x10
DeviceData=USBDCam.DeviceData

[USBDCam.DeviceData]
Server=local
UI DLL=sti.dll
UI Class ID={5d8ef5a3-ac13-11d2-a093-00c04f72dc3c}

[TCAM.CODEC]
HKLM,SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaResources\icm\vidc.MJPG,Description,,%MJPGDeviceDesc%
HKLM,SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaResources\icm\vidc.MJPG,Driver,,jl_mjpg2.drv

[TCAM.CODEC.NT]
HKLM,"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers.Desc","jl_mjpg2.drv",,%MJPGDeviceDesc%
HKLM,"SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Drivers32","VIDC.MJPG",,"jl_mjpg2.drv"

[VideoCap.AddReg]
; WIA
HKR,,HardwareConfig,1,1
HKR,,USDClass,,"{0527d1d0-88c2-11d2-82c7-00c04f8ec183}"

HKR,,DevLoader,,*ntkern
HKR,,NTMPDriver,,toywdm.sys
HKR,,PageOutWhenUnopened,3,01
;HKR,,PowerDownWhenUnopened,3,01
HKR,,DontSuspendIfStreamsAreRunning,3,01

;Custom Property Page Test
;IAMMyControl
HKCR,CLSID\{8F372903-205A-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014},,,"My Custom Control"
HKCR,CLSID\{8F372903-205A-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014}\InprocServer32,,,jl2005.ax
HKCR,CLSID\{8F372903-205A-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014}\InprocServer32,ThreadingModel,,Both
;This IID is aggregated for the filter given the CLSID of the property set
HKLM,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaInterfaces\{8F372903-205A-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014},,,"My Custom Control"
HKLM,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaInterfaces\{8F372903-205A-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014},IID,1,03,29,37,8F, 5A,20, D5,11, B8,ED, 70,F1,4C,C1,E0,14
;MyControl Property Page
HKCR,CLSID\{9E6AA683-205B-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014},,,"My Control Property Page"
HKCR,CLSID\{9E6AA683-205B-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014}\InprocServer32,,,jl2005.ax
HKCR,CLSID\{9E6AA683-205B-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014}\InprocServer32,ThreadingModel,,Both
;Associate the property set with the above property page
HKLM,System\CurrentControlSet\Control\MediaSets\{8F372903-205A-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014}\PropertyPages\{9E6AA683-205B-11D5-B8ED-70F14CC1E014},,,"My Control Property Page"
;Custom Property Page Test

[VideoCap.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,GLOBAL,VideoCap.Interface

[VideoCap.NT.Interfaces]
AddInterface=%KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE%,GLOBAL,VideoCap.Interface

[VideoCap.Interface]
AddReg=VideoCap.Intf.AddReg

[VideoCap.Intf.AddReg]
HKR,,CLSID,,%ProxyVCap.CLSID%
HKR,,FriendlyName,,%USB\VID_0979&PID_0224.DeviceDesc%
; HKR,,ExtensionDLL,,%Intel.ExtensionDLL%
; IAMVideoCompression installed as static interface on both output pins
;;;HKR,PinFactory\0\Interfaces\{C6E13343-30AC-11d0-A18C-00A0C9118956},,,{C6E13343-30AC-11d0-A18C-00A0C9118956}
;;;HKR,PinFactory\1\Interfaces\{C6E13343-30AC-11d0-A18C-00A0C9118956},,,{C6E13343-30AC-11d0-A18C-00A0C9118956}

[VideoCap.NT.Services]
AddService = JL2005,0x00000002,VideoCap.ServiceInstall

[VideoCap.ServiceInstall]
DisplayName = %USB\VID_0979&PID_0224.DeviceDesc%
ServiceType = %SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER%
StartType = %SERVICE_DEMAND_START%
ErrorControl = %SERVICE_ERROR_NORMAL%
ServiceBinary = %10%\System32\Drivers\toywdm.sys

[SourceDisksNames]
1 = %USB\VID_0979&PID_0224.DeviceDesc%,,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
toywdm.sys=1
jl_mjpg2.drv=1
jl2005.ax=1
toyphoto.ds=1


[VideoCap.Files.Ext]
;toywdm.sys
;stream.sys

[VideoCap.Copy]
;jl_mjpg2.drv
;jl2005.ax

[Twain.Copy]
;toyphoto.ds

[VideoCap.UpdateIni]
system.ini, drivers32,,"VIDC.MJPG=jl_mjpg2.drv"


[Strings]

;----------------
; Non-Localizable
;----------------

; note: only register value is case sensitive, key is not.
ProxyVCap.CLSID="{17CCA71B-ECD7-11D0-B908-00A0C9223196}"
KSCATEGORY_CAPTURE="{65E8773D-8F56-11D0-A3B9-00A0C9223196}"
SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER=1
; PnP should use demand start
SERVICE_DEMAND_START=3
SERVICE_ERROR_NORMAL=1

;----------------
; Localizable
;----------------

PROV="JL2005 Toy Camera Driver"
Mfg="JL2005A"
USB\VID_0979&PID_0224.DeviceDesc="JL2005A Toy Camera"
USB\VID_0979&PID_0226.DeviceDesc="JL2005A Toy Camera"
MJPGDeviceDesc="Motion JPEG Decompressor"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This is your Driver file.
Can you direct the webcam install to this file?

With the webcam connected can you enter the Device Manager>Right click on the webcam error>Properties>Details tab.
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Bill


----------



## kirandass (Mar 29, 2009)

please give me touchmate web cam driver


----------



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry Bill for not following your instruction, was a bit confused

This is the ID

USB\VID_0AC8&PID_301B\5&3AD855A1&0&1

THe hardware wizard says it cannot install this hardware when targetted directly to the J2005a folder

THanks

Simon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Simon,
Your numbers do not match. So the qq2005s.inf file is not the correct driver
The qq2005s.inf file has these numbers:
%USB\VID_0979&PID_0224.DeviceDesc%=VideoCap,USB\VID_0979&PID_0224
%USB\VID_0979&PID_0226.DeviceDesc%=VideoCap,USB\VID_0979&PID_0226 

Your Device Manager states you have this number:
USB\VID_0AC8&PID_301B\5&3AD855A1&0&1

See if this Generic Webcam driver will work:
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=493168&action=winfo
You have to register (Free) and put up with some advertising.

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## simon255 (Sep 14, 2006)

No Joy Bill

This is an old machine andits not really worth the effort of drawing it out further. I very much appreciate your help.

Best of luck 

Simon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry I could not help you:4-dontkno.
I will close the thread.
If you need to reopen this thread give me a PMray:.
Bill


----------

